# I bet it costs a fortune



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Pagani Zonda in full CF body


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

:jawdrop:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

What? That? I've got one of those...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

TD said:


> :jawdrop:


Don't tell me you think THAT's attractive...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

swchang said:


> Don't tell me you think THAT's attractive...


It could look like a sculped turd for what it is.

If you're not aware, that is the fastest car Top Gear has tested. Period. And with a carbon fibre body, it would be faster.

My jaw drop was both at the concept of just how fast that car will be AND at what Alex pointed out - the unimaginable pricetag. It's gotta be up around (if not over) $1M.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> It could look like a sculped turd for what it is.
> 
> If you're not aware, that is the fastest car Top Gear has tested. Period.


not anymore


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

atyclb said:


> not anymore


 Maybe with the carbon fibre body it would still be. :neener:

What edged it?

(And, personally, I still prefer the Konigsegg.)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> Maybe with the carbon fibre body it would still be. :neener:
> 
> What edged it?
> 
> (And, personally, I still prefer the Konigsegg.)


a handful of cars now.

Carrera GT
Ferrari Challenge Stradale
a couple of others (can't tell from the TopGear video--perhaps the Murcielago)

oh, and this monstrosity


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

atyclb said:


> a handful of cars now.
> 
> Carrera GT
> Ferrari Challenge Stradale
> ...


 A BENZ is faster than the Zonda?!?! Why do I find that VERY hard to believe?

And, again, I'll take the Konigsegg over everything faster than it.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> A BENZ is faster than the Zonda?!?! Why do I find that VERY hard to believe?
> 
> And, again, I'll take the Konigsegg over everything faster than it.


yes.

a slushie Benz.

:yikes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2004)

atyclb said:


> yes.
> 
> a slushie Benz.
> 
> :yikes:


 http://www.koenigsegg.se/

Ummm....


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

TD said:


> And, again, I'll take the Konigsegg over everything faster than it.


Man, you're picky... I'd take *anything* in that category :eeps:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

rost12 said:


> Man, you're picky... I'd take *anything* in that category :eeps:


:stupid:

Although, having my choice, the Koenigsegg would be my hands down favorite.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I dunno, I find it hard to see as attractive any car where the rear is longer than the front. That said, I still wouldn't refuse any of these cars if they were gifted to me...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

TD said:


> It could look like a sculped turd for what it is.


And it does.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> A BENZ is faster than the Zonda?!?! Why do I find that VERY hard to believe?


it trounced the Zonda...and the koneigseggeegiissgeegegggeeg

http://www.sleepy-fish.com/sleepy/Top_Gear_SLR_Stig_hi.wmv


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

rost12 said:


> Man, you're picky... I'd take *anything* in that category :eeps:


All of the above :yikes:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Alex - what's the red car behind in the picture?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

wingspan said:


> Alex - what's the red car behind in the picture?


the orange-red one?

that's a zonda also


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Where are most of these exotics, anyway? LA? Brunei? Somewhere in Italy? I, for one, never get the viewing pleasure of seeing them on the street.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

atyclb said:


> the orange-red one?
> 
> that's a zonda also


Thanks aty, of course it is, just did not realise it I guess from the angle. Don't often get a chance to see something like this round these parts...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I bet it costs a fortune


Yep, I bet it does, too.

The Benz looks like a baboon.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Yep, I bet it does, too.
> 
> The Benz looks like a baboon.


I bet that wouldn't stop you from monkeying around in one :eeps:

:bigpimp:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I'd rather drive a slower car with a manual.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I'd rather drive a slower car with a manual.


yeah, but who ever reads the manual?  :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

RTFM! :rofl:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> RTFM! :rofl:


step #1 to monkeying around is to get her laughing :bigpimp: :eeps: :angel:


----------

